# can anyone help please?



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Hope someone can help to shed some light on this problem I have!

On 2ww and experiencing period like cramps. Im on day 7 of 2ww and realy feel my period is round the corner. Im devestated. Does this mean it hasn't worked?
CXX


----------



## gingertiger (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm pretty new to this myself (waiting for first cycle to start), so can't really comment from experience.  However, I do know that some women experience implantation pain about 7-10 days after conception.  As far as I understand it, this is when the fertilised egg 'burrows' into the lining of the uterus (hmm, not sure on my biological knowledge but its something like that - there's lots of info about it online).  Apparently this can feel like menstrual cramps.  

Fingers crossed and try and stay positive - this may not mean the worst


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
I have been having af pains since 4days after basting, so not sure I am the best to advise.  If you look at the voting room, the majority of women who go on to have bfp do suffer with af cramps.
Try and stay positive (impossible I know!)

good luck strawbs xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello Starfish   

No darling, it certainly doesn't mean it's over yet. You will only find that out on testing day. I've read of so many women who suffer  type symptoms only to go on & get a  on testing day so please don't give up hope. Other women experience no symptoms at all, it varies so much, everyone is different. I think it's natural to worry when these pains start but you honestly don't know what they are yet. It could well be everything getting into position for that BFP.

So I'll send you lots of            for testing day, keep your chin up & STAY positive it's so important & it really isn't over yet.

Take care,

Erica.xx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

Erica, strawbs, gingertiger

Thank you so much for taking the time to help me. So it's not over yet then!............... been a bit weapy at work today but feel ok now I have read your messages.

sending you all          

I'm going home to bed now!!
CXX


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

strawbs

Where is the voting room?

ERIKA! FORGOT TO THANK YOU TOO!!
CXXX


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

try this no good at techy things
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=38.0

i have had real bad cramps today 10days after basting!
strawbs xx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

cheers strawbs - it worked

me too, the pain is just like a period! I'm sat here with a hot water bottle, I'm going to go and lie down now!

Hope you are ok - go and get a hot water bottle like me! When are you due to test?
CXXX


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi starfish
i am due to test week today-17days past basting, may test fri as my birthday, may want to drown my sorrows (for more than 1 reason!)

what about you?

strawbs xx


----------



## starfish (Jan 6, 2007)

sorry strawbs, was just watching big brother (yes I know it's sad but good to escape from things!

I'm due to test on the 1/2/07 - like you 17/18 days from basting.

I know you will so want to test on your birthday, but I think you should try not to. Just because it's your birthday and you should enjoy it for that and nothing else +'ve or -'ve.

Lets try and be    Its got to happen some time for us!
CXX


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I had terrible AF cramps towards the end of my 2ww and was convinced that the witch was about to come.  Early pregnancy symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar so its really hard to know whats going on.  

Sending you all loads of     

Buckets of luck to you all.

Jane xxxx


----------



## Lynda27 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wanted to say good luck on 2ww. On my 2ww I had bad crampy period type pains one week after iui. Having had a successful pg before I recognised this as poss implantation and rested up all day, got someone to look after DS. 

Clearly my thoughts were right as got my BFP one week later.

So just to say that this sign especially at this time in your cycle is a very good sign.

Good luck for test day  

Take care and speak soon
Lynda xx


----------

